# Signature Map



## Flat Red (May 18, 2008)

Where has everyone gotten the blank map of states/provinces for your outbackers signature? Interested in adopting the idea too! Not that we've gone too far from home (yet!), but in New England it's really easy to add to your list of states visited!

If someone could PM me, or post a link to the board, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!

Rick


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Flat Red said:


> Where has everyone gotten the blank map of states/provinces for your outbackers signature? Interested in adopting the idea too! Not that we've gone too far from home (yet!), but in New England it's really easy to add to your list of states visited!
> 
> If someone could PM me, or post a link to the board, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> Rick


Try this one: Visited States


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the site info, Nathan!!


----------



## Flat Red (May 18, 2008)

Perfect. Thanks Nathan!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wanted to know if people fill these out by:

1 - Placed you've been with a trailer

2 - Just states you've been to (ie..you flew there..no trailer)

3 - How far back to you go. Are you counting placed you camped as a child?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wanted to know if people fill these out by:
> 
> 1 - Placed you've been with a trailer
> 
> ...


This may be a great as a thread with a poll!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> Wanted to know if people fill these out by:
> 
> 1 - Placed you've been with a trailer
> 
> ...


This may be a great as a thread with a poll!
[/quote]

Go for it...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wanted to know if people fill these out by:
> 
> 1 - Placed you've been with a trailer
> 
> ...


This may be a great as a thread with a poll!
[/quote]

Go for it...








[/quote]

Just a suggestion! I don't really use the map, but, I know a lot do..I just thought you would get more responses if you posted as a separate thread


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wanted to know if people fill these out by:
> 
> 1 - Placed you've been with a trailer
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll comment. Mine is places in the US the DW and I have been together









A trailer of one sort or another has been to most of them, but we've acutally never made more than 2 long trips with each trailer we've had (is there something wrong with us???)








The exceptions for trailers are the southern states (drive down once a year to visit the inlaws... no camping), and Alaska. Sure I want to drive up there, but it will have to wait until I get more vacation, or win that Lotto Jackpot!









Our's date's back to summer 2002, although most of those states have been more recently visited with the kids along for the ride.


----------

